# car can't rev part 2000 rpm in gear



## bluespec02 (Mar 27, 2010)

got an 02 spec and whenever its in gear it can't rev past 2000 rpm and the only code i have is p0444! would that purge valve solenoid make it do this?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the car is is "safe mode" it lets you limp it home...


----------



## Xolos9 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have had this same problem with my 02 spec v, The mass air flow sensor is bad it needs to be replaced, you can get one for about 300.00 at auto zone, or the one that works the best from nissan for around 600$


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I found a oem online for $425
might check for codes.... just to make sure


----------



## bluespec02 (Mar 27, 2010)

are the ebay mafs any good?


----------



## bluespec02 (Mar 27, 2010)

but i still have this other problem whenever i leave the car sitting for a while and when i try to start it, its almost like a relay is not turning on the ecu so i can't fire the engine up cuz the check engine light is not lit up and when it does come around i hear this crazy buzzing sound like the realy is out of wack


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

check all your fluids


----------



## bluespec02 (Mar 27, 2010)

the fluids are fine just the clectrical is all goofed up somewhere


----------



## DavidAb (Apr 21, 2009)

bluespec02 said:


> but i still have this other problem whenever i leave the car sitting for a while and when i try to start it, its almost like a relay is not turning on the ecu so i can't fire the engine up cuz the check engine light is not lit up and when it does come around i hear this crazy buzzing sound like the realy is out of wack


If you listen good, the buzzing is it from the transmission??? It could be the buzzing of the neutral switch...but i could be wrong!


----------

